# I500 Wolf Proposal



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

At the next RAC and WB meeting then Im proposing the extermination of all wolves outside of yellowstone. WHY? Wolves will attack senior citizens while they are out jogging. The cow/calf ratios are lower in wolf populated areas. The wolves have far exceeded their objective placed by the wolf lover association. People have spotted wolves in Park City breeding amongst the "Granola Crunchers" and this behavior needs to come to a halt. The wolves are a great threat to sheep, cattle, elk and deer in the Utah Valley. Please join with me now and fulfill the measure of your creation and do something in life besides getting old, fat and bald. Please relive the legacy of your ancestors and stand up to the Canis Lupus for he is a evil beast and many of come to fear. Please don't show up if your just a coward.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't even read all of those words above. All I can say is; NO YOU DIDN"T!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

This is STUPID....good luck with that!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh come on UZ-A-BOW have a sense of humor. I think your panties are tooo tight. Dont take everything so serious :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

They were really tight.....so I took them off....now I'm sitting here wearing, oh no, I'm not wearing anything.....brrrrrrrrrr It's kinda cold! *-HELP!-*


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

'so I took them off"

too much info :shock: 

but im in on the I1500 proposal! LOL I think


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

'yote'layer- 
I know theres a few of you on here but are you the one with the disabilities? Im just sayin that you have a great oppurtunity to interact with people about wildlife and hunting based on your unique perspective on life. And inspire them as a result. dont make comments or take positions that would ever compromise your intellect. Your better than that. your a sportsman. come on....


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> All I can say is; NO YOU DIDN"T!


+1 yote glad your here to keep me laughing. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

blackbear, this was just a poor attempt at humor, trying to keep folks from getting to serious. No harm was intended or extended. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I didn't even read all of those words above. All I can say is; NO YOU DIDN"T!


+2... Hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would have to say the CS is a very serious person when it comes too things about wildlife well being.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Im truly disturbed at the thought of these Granola crunching werewolves taking over our fine state.
Something must be done NOW!
I500 is the way!
Gather your torches and pitch forks were headed to summit county! O*-- _O\


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

All I can say is don't try that sort of humor over in the fishing section Coyteslayer! They don't take it so well over there. But I thought your post was friggin' hilarious!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> All I can say is don't try that sort of humor over in the fishing section Coyteslayer!


Maybe I need to pay a little visit to the fishing section


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > All I can say is don't try that sort of humor over in the fishing section Coyteslayer!
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to pay a little visit to the fishing section


Oh, please, please do!!! I think that would be about the best thing that could happen today. :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no yote and Pro both in the fishing section. The world is going to end. -)O(-


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have always wondered if CS and Pro were brothers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I have always wondered if CS and Pro were brothers.


He wishes!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > I have always wondered if CS and Pro were brothers.
> ...


So is there something else there then??? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > sagebrush said:
> ...


Yes, I snook across the border and rescued him and tree. They are now my b......! :shock:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Yes, I snook across the border and rescued him and tree. They are now my b......!


That explains so much.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Yes, I snook across the border and rescued him and tree. They are now my b......!
> 
> That explains so much.


Havent you ever heard of the three amigos???


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Yes, I snook across the border and rescued him and tree. They are now my b......!
> >
> > That explains so much.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen that movie, but I guess I forgot about the part where two of the amigos go to a Mexican prison and eat sewer rat quesadillas while harvesting marijuana and are subsequently rescued by an orange cowboy hat wearing John Wayne look alike only to become his "b's".


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Havent you ever heard of the three amigos???


so there is something going on. I never even thought Tree was into this.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats Hollywood for you. They dont follow the story line.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Thats Hollywood for you. They dont follow the story line.


Yeah, they could have put that in the movie no problem, but instead they think they need to glitz it up and dramatize the whole thing.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Havent you ever heard of the three amigos???
> 
> so there is something going on. I never even thought Tree was into this


All three of us were at the Wildlife Board meeting too.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

CS you giving out to much info.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Havent you ever heard of the three amigos???
> ...


I AM NOW!!!! LET"S GET IT AAAWWN!!!!!

*Snook* is now on my favorites list along with *cans*. Many thanks to Coyote and fixed blade.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> All I can say is don't try that sort of humor over in the fishing section Coyteslayer! They don't take it so well over there. But I thought your post was friggin' hilarious!!!


I kind if liked theone about his cousin Cletus and uncle herb, or whatever his name was. J-bass, you and coyote should go on a date this weekend. I'll bet you two would have a marvelous time.  :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I kind if liked theone about his cousin Cletus and uncle herb, or whatever his name was. J-bass, you and coyote should go on a date this weekend. I'll bet you two would have a marvelous time.
> 
> 
> J-bass said:
> ...


Im sorry to break your heart, but I love women, but Im sure if you ask another MOD and then you might find yourself in good company. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't poking fun at your sexuality. I just think you and J-bass would have a good time snuggling and talking about life. Lest you forget those lonely nights in the juarez jail.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Im sorry to break your heart, but I love women, but Im sure if you ask another MOD and then you might find yourself in good company.


Whoa buddy, I think you need to watch you signals then!!! I was really starting feel a connection and then out of nowhere, BAM!!!    and snuggling does sound nice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry to break your heart, but I love women, but Im sure if you ask another MOD and then you might find yourself in good company.
> ...


See what you and your unconsciousness have done. You've broken J-bass's heart. Way to go man, way to go.

O*--


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Alright cs message was satireistict in nature, however ask the people of challis idaho, not ralph maughn about wolve problems in idaho. In the frank church wild the wolves have pushed the coyote pop to extintion in the area, the elk herds have seen a noticable drop in numbers. you laugh now however in five years from now when this thread on the forum is serious,look again, some people out their hate coyotes, the wolf is just bigger and in a pack feeling its wheaties can take down a human no problem.Utah is just now seeing the wolves in larger packs and they have not caused alarm like they have in idaho,montana, wyoming. In the afore mentioned states some unnamed fish and game experts have some deep concerns about the flourishing wolf numbers, in a perfect system this would eventually balance out, the wolves would eventually deplete the food source dwindle in numbers,and the elk coyotes and such would rebound, however the biologist are not seeing this happen. Cattle,goats, dogs, cats,humans,( i have not found any real info on a human attack.)chickens are sustaining and are much easier targets than the elk. With utah elk pop, the wolves will do just fine. (again sorry for all spelling and gramatical errors). Dave


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is a link to a documented wolf killed human: http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/wildlife ... 0218c.html

Wolves are a serious topic, this thread is NOT. Thankfully, we have groups like SFW on the front lines fighting for sportsmen against the wolf lover crowd. The true agenda of the main supporters of the 'wolf movement' is to do away with humans being part of the hunting populous.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry I should be more serious, but you can guantee I will take an active role in wolf management. Wolves might be cool to have around for some, but there is a reason they were killed in the lower 48 states.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great link Pro, Kinda cool in a way to see other forums debate. Like foxworthy said go to the county fair you will realize your not so bad, almost normal. Dave


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> Great link Pro, Kinda cool in a way to see other forums debate. Like foxworthy said go to the county fair you will realize your not so bad, almost normal. Dave


That is why I like being on here, I feel "almost normal". *\-\*


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry CS i acually have a couple of pics of a mulie fawn taken by wolves(suspected) right outside of challis. pretty gruesome but less than 50 feet from a doublewide. However i did come off sounding a bit tight, your post add a much needed lighter side to this forum, i have really enjoyed the pics of the wyoming hunt and other post. Keep it up! Dave


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sorry I should be more serious, but you can guantee I will take an active role in wolf management. Wolves might be cool to have around for some, but there is a reason they were killed in the lower 48 states.


You are right. Reasons like selfishness, idiocy, fear and a whole bunch of other stuff.

Just manage the suckers on a state level, all good.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You are right. Reasons like selfishness, idiocy, fear and a whole bunch of other stuff.


No, the wolves were eating their livilihood( sheep and cattle) so they killed the wolves not out of fear or selfishness, but to safe their animals that were in harms way. Treehugger you would have done the same thing. We all would. Wolves arent vegans and once a wolf tasted lamb chops or a nice juicy T-bone they wanted more. Sheep and cattle are easy prey. Also if you look back at history....elk were non-existent. The deer population was very low because habitat wasnt as suitable for mule deer and sheep and cattle ate away grasses so that browse plants could grow.

Is it bad to kill wolves when they are killing sheep? Of course not. Treehugger its called COMMON SENSE not FEAR.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > You are right. Reasons like selfishness, idiocy, fear and a whole bunch of other stuff.
> 
> 
> No, the wolves were eating their livilihood( sheep and cattle) so they killed the wolves not out of fear or selfishness, but to safe their animals that were in harms way. Treehugger you would have done the same thing. We all would. Wolves arent vegans and once a wolf tasted lamb chops or a nice juicy T-bone they wanted more. Sheep and cattle are easy prey. Also if you look back at history....elk were non-existent. The deer population was very low because habitat wasnt as suitable for mule deer and sheep and cattle ate away grasses so that browse plants could grow.
> ...


Hey, I'll admit I would do the same thing. But let's call a spade a spade. We exterminated wolves because ranchers etc. Were losing money from the critters eating their cows and sheep, which translated to financial loss, not because thy had a soft spot in their hearts for cattle that were being eaten. Also, tales of these scary creatures spread like wildfire to easterners who have no clue what the real story is/was. Kind of like politicians in Washington making laws regarding western wildlife today. So, fear did perpetuate the extermination of the wolf.

Again, If I had a cattle ranch, or sheep farm or a milk cow out in the barn, I would probably bounce every wolf I saw, but I would do it out of fear for my livelihood, fear for my life (However unfounded that might be) and to save my wallet from regressing in size.

Are there reasons I am not seeing?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Are there reasons I am not seeing?


YES!!!

The current 'management' plan for wolves in the west affect thousands of peoples livelyhood. More than just livestock owners are impacted in negative ways by the wolves be 're-introduced'. Not to mention the PROVEN 'natural' conflicts between man and wolf. We are both predators, and in 'nature' predators try and eliminate/reduce the competition. Look at how the coyote population in areas where there are wolves as decreased in huge numbers, because wolves HUNT coyotes and remove them from competition for food. "Treehuggers" :shock: :wink: always get 'enamored' by the 'natural' beauty of wolves and how they 'belong' in the eco-system and acknowledge them removing the competition as 'natural', yet want to STOP man from doing the same. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The "PROVEN" conflict between man and wolf sirectly is relatively minute.

Here's the thing I am very clear about. Human beings have the ability to do almost anything they want, but I don't believe just because we can, that we should. There have been many instances in the recent past where our race as a whole has gained new information or insight to subjects and/or habits that until that point, we had no clue had a negative impact on the world in which we live. Do we still allow smoking wherever? How about standing on the seat next to dad while he drives down the freeway? OR, how about one that hits a little closer to home, overharvesting of wildlife, such as elk, deer, buffalo etc.?

I don't think jesus would approve of the north american judeo christian extermination of a lot of things, such as millions of native human beings....errr....savages, wolves, TAB, Brick analog cell phones, lead paint, etc..

I guess my question is; Does manifest destiny pertain to wolves??? :idea:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Treehugger the world is changing as you already know. The Stone age clashed with the Iron Age when the early settlers had conflict with the indians. Early settlers had conflicts with the wolves and they killed them. We let the wolves live in places like Canada and Alaska where wolves dont have as many conflicts with man. Where would wolves live in Utah right now where they wouldnt have any conflicts with man? Utah is different now that it was 100 to 200 years ago. Its true human beings have the ability to do anything we want, but what benefits would wolves bring to Utah?????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well Treehugger the world is changing as you already know. The Stone age clashed with the Iron Age when the early settlers had conflict with the indians. Early settlers had conflicts with the wolves and they killed them. We let the wolves live in places like Canada and Alaska where wolves dont have as many conflicts with man. Where would wolves live in Utah right now where they wouldnt have any conflicts with man? Utah is different now that it was 100 to 200 years ago. Its true human beings have the ability to do anything we want, but what benefits would wolves bring to Utah?????


That's the self-ish-ness that I was talking about.

Along the same thought train. There are a whole bunch of people in Utah that don't benefit any of us, matter of fact, they probably detract from us as a society. Why not exterminate them? I 'll wield the ax. Things don't necessarily have to benefit me and mine to be valid. Sometimes it's ok for something to exist, just to let it exist and experience existing.

I'll see you in 5. Time to go in the closet and have a bong rip. (My ute fan friend is over for lunch.)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The world needs more wolves. It is being over run by human beings, who's numbers if left unchecked, will destroy everything in existence. Luckily, we have the wolf re-establishing itself and eventually cull the weak and sick from the human herd.

Long live the wolf, savior of humankind.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> That's the self-ish-ness that I was talking about.
> 
> Along the same thought train. There are a whole bunch of people in Utah that don't benefit any of us, matter of fact, they probably detract from us as a society. Why not exterminate them? I 'll wield the ax. Things don't necessarily have to benefit me and mine to be valid. Sometimes it's ok for something to exist, just to let it exist and experience existing.
> 
> I'll see you in 5. Time to go in the closet and have a bong rip. (My ute fan friend is over for lunch.)


Im not Selfish, I just live in REALITY.

We do take care of all of people in society that cause conflicts. We put them in jail or in prison and then we have people who let them back on the streets to cause more problems.

Should we have a wolf pound or prison for the naughty wolves. NO a bullet is a lot cheaper. Humans are at the top of the food chain.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Tye, your liberalness is leaking out everywhere here. :? Equating wolves to humans is nonsensical, but typical liberal mantra. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Before any libs take offense, my and Tye are buds, not withstanding his disability. 8) 

1000 posts! Holy freak, talk about a disability. :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

hahaha he is a typical libby. The libbys are the ones who get people out of jail after we put them in.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> hahaha he is a typical libby. The libbys are the ones who get people out of jail after we put them in.


Weren't you in jail with Tye south of the border? :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah, but you broke me out remember. I was put in there for killing the mexican wolves


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, why are you "coyoteslayer" as opposed to "loboslayer"?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Because coyotes are smarter than wolves and since we pretty much killed all the wolves in the US then I can still hunt coyotes until the law permits me to kill wolves. I learned my lesson in the mexican jail and Im not going back.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> *Should we have a wolf pound or prison for the naughty wolves. NO a bullet is a lot cheaper. Humans are at the top of the food chain.*


Exactly! I agree a bullet is cheaper, but use some discretion. *MANAGE THE MIGHTY WOLF*, don't just put everyone in jail.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, this guy----->>>  ......and him----->>>  .....Aaaaand...maybe one of these dudes---->>> :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Because coyotes are smarter than wolves and since we pretty much killed all the wolves in the US then I can still hunt coyotes until the law permits me to kill wolves. I learned my lesson in the mexican jail and Im not going back.


They did have some fine quesadillas, no?! Los quesadillas de ratones son los mejores!!! Verdad?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Because coyotes are smarter than wolves and since we pretty much killed all the wolves in the US then I can still hunt coyotes until the law permits me to kill wolves. I learned my lesson in the mexican jail and Im not going back.
> ...


Not this again! :roll: :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had to brush up on my spanish since I started my company that helps poor Mexicann families come to the United States for a better life. It was quite expensive to custom fabricate a tanker truck to hold up to 65 people.

Worth every dollar I spent for the book on tape.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> It was quite expensive to custom fabricate a tanker truck to hold up to 65 people.


65 WOW that is impressive. Got the blueprints for that desgin?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I've had to brush up on my spanish since I started my company that helps poor Mexicann families come to the United States for a better life. It was quite expensive to custom fabricate a tanker truck to hold up to 65 people.


The problem treehugger is I have connections with a few Boarder Patrol agents so Im pondering on your statement :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I know your nick-name in the Mexican Prison in Tijuana was "Pancho Villa" and many were scared of you, but I have seen you in action with your Sombrero and your 6 shooters O*-- riding your burro and you my friend don't scare me.

BTW you never were good at holding your tequila


----------

